# Dermatologist



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a good dermatologist in Dubai please? Preferably trained in the US, Europe or Australia. I didn't have a particularly good experience with a knee operation last year and therefore would like a recommendation rather than picking one at random of the internet.
Thanks
DC


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> Hi
> Can anyone recommend a good dermatologist in Dubai please? Preferably trained in the US, Europe or Australia. I didn't have a particularly good experience with a knee operation last year and therefore would like a recommendation rather than picking one at random of the internet.
> Thanks
> DC


Dr. Simin Ahari is a good Iranian dermatologist. I believe she's American-trained. She has a clinic in Jumeirah (try Googling for details).

There's also Dr. Hasan Galadari. He's an Emirati, American-trained dermatologist.


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Shekamu said:


> Dr. Simin Ahari is a good Iranian dermatologist. I believe she's American-trained. She has a clinic in Jumeirah (try Googling for details).
> 
> There's also Dr. Hasan Galadari. He's an Emirati, American-trained dermatologist.


Many thanks Shekamu, I'll check them out.
DC


----------



## Appletree (Dec 8, 2009)

I met one whilst being ill in the American Hospital Dubai...he was from Germany (I think) and very knowledgable......I would go back to him any day as he knew about my very rare skin condition, and was a time giver.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Appletree said:


> I met one whilst being ill in the American Hospital Dubai...he was from Germany (I think) and very knowledgable......I would go back to him any day as he knew about my very rare skin condition, and was a time giver.


I second that ..... DR Rolf ..... ? Don't readily have his last name with me but he was great and really professional.

When ever I used to phone the switch at American hospital for an appointment I always used to just ask for Dr Rolfs surgery and they would switch me through to his reception area .... no problem at all .... :clap2: ... 10 out of 10


----------



## Appletree (Dec 8, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> I second that ..... DR Rolf ..... ? Don't readily have his last name with me but he was great and really professional.
> 
> When ever I used to phone the switch at American hospital for an appointment I always used to just ask for Dr Rolfs surgery and they would switch me through to his reception area .... no problem at all .... :clap2: ... 10 out of 10


Yes, I believe it was Dr Rolf........thanks:ranger:


----------

